# Logos/Decals for Documents?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

No problem  I wish I could help you out but I'm artistically challanged myself. There are some fantatic artists on this forum hopefully someone will step up.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He he so I've seen  I'm really excited to see what anyone comes up with!!


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a very quick one. But is somthing like this close enough? 
( of course a proper one would be tidyier and not nessiserily green, but yea )


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooh! That is too cool!! 
He he I'd maybe prefer black... but that's awesome!! Just one thing: does it have a tail, or no?  I don't want to be mean, I'm just wondering  

Very neat! I like it! How did you do that?

Anyone else with designs? I'd like to see what others can come up with as well.. although I'm off to a great start with this one!


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

****! yea he has a tail. The pic is of one of my horses Banjo. He has a bent tail bone and when he lifts his tail up it always goes to one side, so you cant see it properly in the image since its fallen to the oposite side. Hahaha :lol: 

And i can make it black and add a tail if you want. Or use another pic. 

Done on photoshop. So not to much trouble to make one


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Bitless:
SO neat!!
Can you use any picture? I really like the one you did, but can you do anything with these pictures:
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/dancerenglishtrot.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/cinzanostand.jpg
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/cinnytrot.jpg

And can I see what you'd do with the picture you already did? 
Like I said: very neat, I really like it!




Also, can anyone make something like this:
http://www.typophile.com/files/horse logo.jpg


----------



## Harue (Jan 28, 2008)

If you aren't in hurry I might be able to do you a horsy head thing. ;D

You want it to be black? What size would you like best? See through at all?


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I really like the one Bitless made...of course, it doesn't really matter what I like does it :wink: 

If I have time, I could attempt one...they aren' that hard to make...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That would be awesome Feathers  

Thanks again Bitless, looking forward to your next post :!:


----------



## Harue (Jan 28, 2008)

I feel ignored. D;


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i just kinda quickly drew this up. I got this from a bigger image, but did change it around. The bigger image was of the whole horse body, and i just used a section. I don't know if this will work for you, but i could always do something different.

This is the one i drew









this was my inspiration


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Ill have ago with some of those pictures. Sure. Will have some more for you soon as  

Thats quite a neat idea Appylover.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Awe Harue, I just saw your post!! I'm sorry!! I must have been reading over them really quick  .. anyways,I'm not in a super big hurry at all, my next invoice goes out at the end of the month, so I'd like to have something done by then. I'd love to see what you can do!! I'd like it to be able to fit on the top corner of documents, so maybe about 1" high? or so? I have no idea... sorry! Black sounds great, I want it to blend in with my text (black again  ) And... as for the see-through: umm... maybe? hehe I have no idea! I'm really not picky at all 

Appylover, very neat. Can you try something like this:
http://www.typophile.com/files/horse logo.jpg
but instead of a horse that looks like it's jumping, maybe just have a line for a leg that looks like it's doing a trot or something? I really like the head idea though..  Very nice sketch

Bitless and Feathers: Looking forward to seeing what you can come up with!! 


Eeee so excited!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks JustDressageIt. 
I'll do a couple of different things, and post them all here. I'll do it all in pencil and not go over them with a sharpie like i did on the first one.

I'll also try and make them like 1" by 1", unless you wanted it a little bigger.

I'm so glad you liked it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, appylover31803 !! Can't wait


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I wasn't sure if you wanted the same exact thing as that, or similar to it.

I did 2 rough sketches. very rough sketches. One's a little different. 

Tell me if you want anything changed or something.


















i got your initials in there just so you can see how it might look.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok those were horrible! I wasn't satisfied with those at all, so i came up with something different. I really like this one, and i hope you will too!










I can always touch it up. Tell me what you think


----------



## Harue (Jan 28, 2008)

If you think it is too blurry, my boyfriend might be able to make a clearer version of it... but it is completely original. I didn't even look at reference pictures to do it. Or at least I believe that it is original. :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Harue- I like your design. It doesn't look like it came out blurry. How did you make it?


----------



## Harue (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you appylover. I just drew black lines in some photomanipulation program (that isn't really meant for drawing and no one else uses) and I shaped them and sharpened the edges with white. The mane I did in several different layers. Then I just made it smaller. Much more easily said than done.  

Here is a link to the larger version:

http://redstitches.deviantart.com/art/Horsy-76928888


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

Hope this is okay...


harue's and appy's are really cute!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

both of those are really good! 

I'm much better with a pencil and paper than i am on the computer.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

:shock: WOW!!!

Appylover: SO cool how you used the S for the shoulder - I like that idea!! And the rough sketch is still purdy darn good!! Your "rough" sketches are better than most of my finished sketches  You have talent, my dear  Can I see it done over in Sharpie? I definitely like the idea!

Harue: Very very cool! I can't believe you didn't use a reference for that! What kind of program do you use? And it's not blurry at all!! It looks like it took a lot of work, just working off of a few black lines! I really like the placement of my initials as well. 

Feathers: Is it okay? Are you kidding? You've done it again! Ha ha I'm not sure what to say other than that! Another masterpiece! Did you draw it on paper, or did you use a computer program? Very nice! I like the idea of using a jumper as well, as it's part of my training 


I love all of these designs for different reasons... you are all so talented!!! I'm going to try and use all your designs in different documents and the such... 
like I said, I love ALL of these designs!! Having said that, more are definitely welcome!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll do another one in sharpie (as i left it at the office.. silly me)

i'm glad you like it.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Made up a few different ones where the lettering is a little different.

#1









#2









#3


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

ooh! I like the last one. Really like the idea of using the S for the shoulder, very unique!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you! I didn't like how my one sketch came out using your initials, so i played around with font on my computer and my boyfriends (he has a lot more than i do) and saw an S similar to that one and thought it was a great idea!

FYI, i didn't draw it to scale, as in its not 1" high, but i could resize it for you if you want.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

No worries, I'm going to play around with it on my photoshopping program to eliminate the shadow etc... so I can resize it there  I owe you (and all of you) a BIG thank you!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i took that with my camera phone. I can take it with my camera ((something i should have done)) and give it to you again.


----------



## Harue (Jan 28, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Harue: Very very cool! I can't believe you didn't use a reference for that! What kind of program do you use? And it's not blurry at all!! It looks like it took a lot of work, just working off of a few black lines! I really like the placement of my initials as well.


Thank you. I can't believe it either... It went so well on the first try. I used photo impression 3.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

wow sorry it has taken mw a few days to get back to you, was crazy busy then the pics wouldnt upload :roll: 

Now because im a dork i actually forgot which effect i used for the first one i did :shock: And cant seem to get it back.....but i made a few others for you of the pics you gave using other effects.

lol my bad :lol: 

Any way here they are......


----------



## Harue (Jan 28, 2008)

So the logos go on papers and stuff? I was wondering that could photoshop (or something) really make those small enough to fit nicely and without losing details? I don't have photoshop so I have no idea.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Bitless! Those turned out really really well! I really like how the head turned out on Cinzano's picture (the first one) And the second one of Dancer and me turned out really well too!! I can't wait to see what they look like on my documents 

Harue: They do loose some detail, but not too much, it's worked well so far 


Thank you all so SO much, I wasn't even imagining anything this good!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

your welcome!


----------



## Harue (Jan 28, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Harue: They do loose some detail, but not too much, it's worked well so far


Nice to know in case I ever think about getting photoshop. ;D


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I am glad you like mine too...

I just drew it on MS Paint...no biggie!!

Wow, you have a lot of nice ones to use now!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What? You made that on Paint? That's talent!! I wish! I can't even draw a straight line on that program...


----------

